# What Allergies to Havs Have?



## promigh

Okay, just so you know where I'm coming from.... I have shown and bred miniature Dachshunds for 15 years, but I have only had Havanese for 2 1/2 years. I finally got to the point with the Dachshunds that I fed Pro Plan sensitive skin and stomach or Costco brand, both of which do not have grains. With the Havanese, I have been using Taste of the Wild (Salmon) and a raw product, HPPI. I found early on with the Havs NOT to use the chicken raw HPPI, because their eyes were totally full of goop and teared non-stop. So I switched to only the beef raw diet, mixed with the Taste of the Wild kibble. However, this weekend at a dog show, several exhibitors told me that Havs are very prone to allergies. I was told the top of the list of allergies is to beef, then chicken, then any sort of grain that has gluten, including wheat, corn, soy, and even rice. 
What do you Havanese folks know about this? I am willing to feed raw, cooked, or a mixture with kibble. I like to always include some kibble, so that if we are somewhere I can't use their special diet, their systems are at least used to some brand of kibble. I want my dogs to live long and be healthy.


----------



## atsilvers27

I hope someone knowlegable chimes in, but for kibble the only thing I found that worked for Hanna's sensitive system is Blue Buffalo Basics (limited ingredients). She has transitioned to the small breed Freedom right now for her adult food. The Basics doesn't have any chicken or beef, using turkey as the main source of protein and nothing that is known to potentially cause allergies, such as eggs.


----------



## krandall

promigh said:


> Okay, just so you know where I'm coming from.... I have shown and bred miniature Dachshunds for 15 years, but I have only had Havanese for 2 1/2 years. I finally got to the point with the Dachshunds that I fed Pro Plan sensitive skin and stomach or Costco brand, both of which do not have grains. With the Havanese, I have been using Taste of the Wild (Salmon) and a raw product, HPPI. I found early on with the Havs NOT to use the chicken raw HPPI, because their eyes were totally full of goop and teared non-stop. So I switched to only the beef raw diet, mixed with the Taste of the Wild kibble. However, this weekend at a dog show, several exhibitors told me that Havs are very prone to allergies. I was told the top of the list of allergies is to beef, then chicken, then any sort of grain that has gluten, including wheat, corn, soy, and even rice.
> What do you Havanese folks know about this? I am willing to feed raw, cooked, or a mixture with kibble. I like to always include some kibble, so that if we are somewhere I can't use their special diet, their systems are at least used to some brand of kibble. I want my dogs to live long and be healthy.


Allergies are very individual-specific. What bothers one will be fine for another. So it's hard to make generalizations. Kodi is sensitive to beef, but doesn't have trouble with any other protein source, and has no trouble with grains, including wheat. Since wheat tends to be a high allergy item for many dogs (not just Havanese) I avoid foods containing wheat. But I don't worry about other grains.

If your dog is having problems, you'll need to track down exactly what it is. If not, don't worry about it!


----------



## Becky Chittenden

If your dogs are doing well on what you are feeding, don't worry about it. Mine eat Pro Plan Toy Breed formula and are doing well. We don't have allergies, except our first is very sensitive to insect bites.


----------



## juliav

I also feel that allergies are a very individual thing. I have a havanese and two standards and I hear a lot about both breeds having sensitive stomachs and being allergic to many different foods. None of my dogs have no allergies to anything....knock on wood.


----------



## j.j.'s mom

chicken and wheat uke:


----------



## misstray

I think it varies wildly, some seem to have lots and others none. So far Brody doesn't seem to have any. His mommy (me) on the other hand has a zillion.


----------



## TilliesMom

Like everyone else has said, it is a VERY individual thing. Tillie is one that has a LOT of identified "sensitivities"/allergies... chicken, turkey, duck, carrots, green beans, apples, berries, fish (except salmon?), eggs, wheat, barley, oatmeal, rabbit, peas... shall I go on? LOL 

oh and potatoes and blueberries...


----------



## davetgabby

nothing. If you want healthy, raw or homecooked.


----------

